# Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System



## jeffbcampbell (May 10, 2011)

Hi All:

An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

I have been using this 2 part system with Kent Turbo Calcium. It has worked ok (not sure if it could be better or not). My local store is not stocking Kent Turbo Calcium.

I have now bought SeaChem Advantage Calcium. Does anyone have any ideas how much to add to the RO/DI water. I was adding 2 cups into 1 gallon (US gallon).

I am not sure what the Advantage Calcium product actually is? Anyone know about that??

I was to be able to continue dosing both parts using dosing pumps.

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

According the product description...

Reef Advantage Calcium™ is a non-caustic (pH 8.3–8.6) optimized blend of ionic calcium designed to restore and maintain calcium to levels found in natural seawater. Calcium and carbonates are essential to all coral growth. If either becomes deficient, coral growth will cease, followed by a rapid decline in coral health. 

So magic powder? lol

In any case, if you want pure CaCl, it can be had for much cheaper than these prepackaged commercial products. LMK if you want a source.


----------



## jeffbcampbell (May 10, 2011)

If you can let me know the contact I would really appreciate it! Cheers Jeff


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just get the dehumidifier refill crystals such as Dri-Z-Air. They are CaCl. Cheap and available at Canadian Tire. Dri-Z-Air 60oz Refill | Canadian Tire


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

:/ I get it cheaper than that, haha.


----------



## jeffbcampbell (May 10, 2011)

Thanks both of you!


----------

